# Hammer Drill for tight place



## Twigman Thomas (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a job that requires me to put anchors in to concert floor.
I am looking for a hammer drill that can get closer.

The structure can not be moved and I have to put hole in the floor.
I currently use a Bosch Bulldog and it works great but I can not get the casing close enough to get the drill bit completely vertical and it put the hole in at an angle.

This is unacceptable for my customer and I can not get much info on casing sizes from manufactures.

If I could get something where the drill casing is as close to the drill bit on one side of the drill the that would be great.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just did a quick search and found this

https://www.boschtools.com/ca/en/boschtools-ocs/hammer-hammer-drill-attachments-rha-50-50894-p/


----------



## Twigman Thomas (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion

I seen that one but its isn't recommended for what I need 
I will have several holes to drill and I seen that it can get very hot
and needs to cool 20 to 40 between holes. I seen some comments that recommended not to use for commercial use.

But keep the ideas coming


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

This may or may not work in your situation. Can you oversize your angled hole and epoxy in an all thread?

Tim.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

Do the ankors really need to be so close, otherwise you need to do it by hand like splatz showed. 

but I will look around our shop since we do ankors, roof 'n ****. and they may have one that is low profile. 

Got a distance?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe its time to bring in the Hilti Rep. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

While the Bosch Bulldog is an awesome tool, it has an odd design. It's much longer than most other SDS-Plus rotary hammers.

How many inches off are you from keeping the drill vertical? 

Because a mixture of a different shaped tool that is shorter, and shorter bits might get you there.

Here is an example of a Bosch SDS-Plus rotary hammer that is very similar to the Bulldog, only in a normal configuration (much shorter):








RH328VC


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If I am reading this right, the problem isn't the height of the drill, it's that he can't get it plumb close enough to the wall, the back of the drill is too high off the axis of the chuck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I see, I was completely off. 

How high is this concert flooring structure? If it's not that high, what about using an extension so the entire drill is above it?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I see, I was completely off.
> 
> How high is this concert flooring structure? If it's not that high, what about using an extension so the entire drill is above it?


Actually that is a very good idea, even if the wall is plumb, with a 3' bit the angle will be much closer to plumb.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Canadian-Flexi-Drills-Semi-Flexible-Masonry/dp/B01JG53UWY

I'd make a simple jig to make sure it goes in plumb...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Canadian-Flexi-Drills-Semi-Flexible-Masonry/dp/B01JG53UWY
> 
> I'd make a simple jig to make sure it goes in plumb...


Humm that is pretty neat one.,,

a simple jig is a right angle handle bar what it been used on longer flexiable drill bit rods.

That will keep it pretty close to plumb what it need to be done.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Hilti also makes a right angle attachment for their SDS hammer drills and rotary hammers. It has the need to cool off however you can drill up to 20 holes in a row before letting it cool for 45 minutes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.us.hilti.com/drilling-&-demolition/accessories/adapters-&-chucks/70591

At $370 thats a little steep even for Hilti! But if you have to have it it's good to know about it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ATRU makes bits that drill concrete and much more. These come in very long lengths -- such as 12 to 18 inches.

They are NOT for hammer-drills. They just drill concrete, or ceramics, regular way.

Go to Amazon or Big Box Hardware ( OSH has them )

They are eye-popping if you've never seen them in action before.


----------

